# Apple Creek



## lunker23 (Jun 28, 2013)

Any of you Trout Bums live around Apple Creek? I'm asking because work is taking me to the Wooster area on Friday and thought about getting my line wet. 
Let me know if you want to meet up. Would love to fish the creek (or crick as you Woosterians say) and hang out with a fellow site member.......


----------



## GasFish26 (Aug 15, 2012)

Unless they stocked 

I doubt you will find anything 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lunker23 (Jun 28, 2013)

Silly question, but where do the fish go that there's none around unless stocked?


----------



## GasFish26 (Aug 15, 2012)

The locals take them


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lunker23 (Jun 28, 2013)

It's my understanding that the local TU chapter and the state stock at least 3 times a year. I guess there's not much they can do about people taking them. Kinda sucks though


----------



## boss302 (Jun 24, 2005)

Seriously? Complain about "locals" taking fish when "locals" allowing their springs to flow to the stream support the possibility of stocking trout there? 

Can't loose much by trying it, but may want to plan for smallies and creek chubs just in case "the locals" have taken advantage.


----------



## boss302 (Jun 24, 2005)

Oops dupe


----------



## grant778 (Nov 22, 2014)

The state does not stock it. CFTU uses its own funding to stock it, and they usually do so once in the fall.


----------



## lunker23 (Jun 28, 2013)

Seriously boss? Not sure if you're looking to start an argument or you had a bad day. Chill out because you're reading too deep and I'm sorry if I ruffled your feathers. 
As for CFTU funding to stock it, I knew that, but I thought the state pitched in as well. I could have sworn I read that they did.
Anyways, I'm bowing out of this convo as it appears I won't be hitting AC on Friday. I can catch Smallies all day in the Rock......


----------



## GasFish26 (Aug 15, 2012)

boss302 said:


> Seriously? Complain about "locals" taking fish when "locals" allowing their springs to flow to the stream support the possibility of stocking trout there?
> 
> Can't loose much by trying it, but may want to plan for smallies and creek chubs just in case "the locals" have taken advantage.



I call it like it is that's all

Everyone knows this


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## flyman01 (Jan 23, 2013)

GasFish26 said:


> I call it like it is that's all
> 
> Everyone knows this
> 
> ...




This holds true to just about any "put and take" stream or river. Unless the DNR takes control of the stocking and applies regulations to restrict people from removing the fish, you can bet your bottom dollar the masses will move in for a trout dinner. This is compounded when the only regulation is a licence, you can be assured of additional pressure on the stream with anglers throwing corn, powerbait, nightcrawlers or other means to entice these nice fish to their ultimate destination......the frying pan.


----------



## GasFish26 (Aug 15, 2012)

Heard of nets too at dark

Look at any thread on AC



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mountainbikingrn (Mar 24, 2010)

That place is awesome for a few months after stocking until the stringers get loaded and hauled out! Boss, what would the locals do with their "springs" that they so generously allow to flow into the AC as they have done naturally for centuries?


----------



## troutcast (Jan 10, 2015)

Boss, the "locals allowing their springs to flow to the stream" is a very ignorant comment. First off the water of streams belongs to the people of a state, they may own the property beneath it but they may not own the water itself. Second, if they were to do anything to damage, pollute, etc. the stream there's this awesome agency called the EPA who would deal with them accordingly. The locals honestly take advantage of CFTU, they create an outstanding fishery that is then destroyed by over harvest. If the locals so desperately desire trout go to the walmart or Kroger's there and buy some where it won't affect a sports fishery coming out of the pockets of trout unlimited members. They organization is to create, preserve and/or protect trout streams ... Not run a soup kitchen for the locals.


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

well spoken Troutcast...and for the record, if a spring starts on your property, the water is 100% yours until it leaves your property in Ohio.. Its not "public" water until it enters and leaves a property.. This is partially how Cold Creek is 100% privately owned, some old laws in effect here.


----------



## lunker23 (Jun 28, 2013)

If I was a member of the CFTU, I'd seriously reconsider funding the stockings without the assistance of the state. Stocking isn't cheap and if you have people chasing the truck to harvest the fish, what good is that? This does nothing for creating, preservation or protecting local rivers and streams. This is what TU stands for.
Wouldn't you like to have rivers and streams that produce year round instead of 3 days after CFTU has them stocked? 
Anyways, I did stop at AC a few weeks ago and walked part of the river. You guys have an awesome little gem there and I'd really like to see it flourish. I also took time to do a little housekeeping by filling up a garbage bag that I borrowed from a trash can by a small parking lot.


----------



## troutcast (Jan 10, 2015)

Thank you lunker, and yes you are right on the origin of a spring salmonoid


----------



## rickerd (Jul 16, 2008)

I've seen decent numbers last into early Summer on AC but definitely not the last 2 years. I wouldn't want to discourage CFTU from stocking either since it is a little gem for about 8 months after stocking most years. You know we don't have many places for Trout in Ohio.

Its just too bad a few bad apples have to ruin it for the rest of us. Yes there are regulations in place, but, getting law out there at the right time is not easy for anyone. There are some shady types out there that do not deserve to tarnish the "locals" reputation either. The fish are vulnerable on such a small stream anyway. Take a look at the posts on the CFTU website and you will see there is plenty of good being done with the donations of money and time.

Rickerd


----------

